# DAEMON rave-reviewed paperback novel now on Kindle!



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON: Night of the Daemon by Harry Shannon is on Kindle

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance Magazine.

An action-packed, genre-bending horror thriller. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team. They begin to follow a trail of bodies hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.











The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted here:






_--- created Kindle ebook link; embedded video_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just as a matter of housekeeping, as you know,  we put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, just helps us know that you know the rules. So here it is!

We ask that authors have only one thread per Book, rather than start a new thread each time, it helps members who may be following you. Please bookmark this thread so that you may find it again to update.

We also have a seven day rule, and ask that you bump (make back-to-back posts) no less than seven days apart. You may, of course, respond to member posts at any time. Once you do, it resets the clock and you must wait seven days...

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Finally, a link to Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar moderators


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who had had a look at the video and sampled the pages, it's a ripping good read, both as a thriller and as a scary novel of the first order.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon still only $2.99

If you like Joe Ledger, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Just bumping this one, since the award winning hardcover still goes for about $50.00 on Ebay and through private dealers. The ebook is only $2.99, and "Daemon" (formerly 'Night of the Daemon' from The Night Trilogy) stands on its own as both a thriller and a scary horror novel. Hope you guys will check out a sample via Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

It's $5.74 when I look at it  . Now if they were $2.99 they (all your titles are $5.74 - what an odd price lol) would go straight on my 'to buy' list.

==edit==
I just realized the $5.74 is the price they display for international delivery plus VAT, I didn't realize Amazon knows I'm from the UK even though I'm not logged into my account, viewing through a proxy I get the $2.99 price.

Looking on the UK store it's £2.17 ($3.36) Grin, which is more than reasonable, I figure the 36 cents is tacked on because we have 20% VAT added on.

Sorry about that, first time I've come across that, I wish Amazon would integrate the US & UK stores - it's so confusing at present. Especially since UK users can buy from both but only if you 'migrate' your account back and forth every-time you want to use the US store, which I sometimes need to do as we only have half the books available in the UK one.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

AH, yes, Two peoples seperated by a common language. Thanks for having a look, it's a tight and fast read don't think you'll be disappointed. Please let us know what ya think of it.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

...Did I mention it's a wild ride that will scare your pants off it spots?

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON is a genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Folks, Harry's talent jumps off the page. I've read a lot of horror/thriller/mystery writers in the last decade and Harry is right up there with the best.

Scott


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the kind wors, Scott


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon still only $2.99

If you like Joe Ledger, zombie novels, horror thrillers, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now only $2.99

If you like Joe Ledger novels and good horror fiction, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.











The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted here:






"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance

_--- created Kindle ebook link; embedded video_


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Happy Halloween! Thanks to everyone who had had a look at the DAEMON book video and sampled the pages, it's a ripping good read, both as a thriller and as a scary novel of the first order.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Daemon and Dead and Gone and PAIN, a trio of Horrors for Halloween season!

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

If you like Joe Ledger, zombie novels and military-style horror thrillers, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted on YouTube


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now only $2.99

If you like Joe Ledger novels and good horror fiction, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

If you like Joe Ledger, zombie novels and military-style horror thrillers, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted on YouTube


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

If you like Joe Ledger, zombie novels and military-style horror thrillers, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted on YouTube


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

Like Joe Ledger? A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Insert Quote
DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

If you like Joe Ledger, zombie novels and military-style horror thrillers, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted on YouTube


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas Harry. How are the sales for Daemon doing?


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Merry (belated) Christmas to you as well, just noticed this. Doing pretty well, though not one of my top sellers. Wish more Kindle readers were aware of it, but just getting the hang of this brave new world.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

If you like Joe Ledger, zombie novels and military-style horror thrillers, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted on YouTube


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

If you like Joe Ledger, zombie novels and military-style horror thrillers, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON by Harry Shannon is now on Kindle!

In this genre-bending romp, Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted on YouTube
here: 
http://www.youtube.com/user/yossmanx#p/u/9/qSPS05VCIZY


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

...Did I mention it's a wild ride that will scare your pants off it spots? 

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now only $2.99

If you like Maberry's Joe Ledger novels you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon still only $2.99

If you like Joe Ledger, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon still only $2.99

If you like zombie novels, horror/action thrillers, you will LOVE "Daemon."

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon is now on Kindle!

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance Magazine.

A terrifying, genre-bending horror romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to follow a trail of bodies hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.











The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted here:






"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance

_--- created Kindle ebook link; embedded video_


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

If you like Joe Ledger, zombie novels and military-style horror thrillers, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted on YouTube


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON is a genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon still only $2.99

If you like Joe Ledger, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon still only $2.99

If you like Joe Ledger, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON is a genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular. Joe Ledger on steroids.

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon is now on Kindle!

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance Magazine.

A terrifying, genre-bending horror romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to follow a trail of bodies hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.











The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted here:






_--- created Kindle ebook link; embedded video_


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

If you like Joe Ledger, zombie novels and military-style horror thrillers, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted on YouTube


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

If you like Joe Ledger, zombie novels and military-style horror thrillers, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon still only $2.99

If you like Joe Ledger, zombie novels, horror thrillers, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON: Night of the Daemon by Harry Shannon is on Kindle

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance Magazine.

A terrifying, genre-bending horror romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to follow a trail of bodies hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.











The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted here:






_--- created Kindle ebook link; embedded video_


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON: Night of the Daemon by Harry Shannon is on Kindle

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance Magazine.

A terrifying, genre-bending horror romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to follow a trail of bodies hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.



The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted here:



--- created Kindle ebook link; embedded video


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON: Night of the Daemon by Harry Shannon is on Kindle

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance Magazine.

A terrifying, genre-bending horror romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to follow a trail of bodies hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.



The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted here:



--- created Kindle ebook link; embedded video


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003CN6K4W?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003CN6K4W

DAEMON is just $2.99


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON: Night of the Daemon by Harry Shannon is on Kindle for $2.99

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance Magazine.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A terrifying, genre-bending horror romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to follow a trail of bodies hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted there


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON: Night of the Daemon by Harry Shannon is on Kindle for $2.99

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance Magazine.

A terrifying, genre-bending horror romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to follow a trail of bodies hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.



The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted here:


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON: Night of the Daemon by Harry Shannon is on Kindle for $2.99

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance Magazine.

A terrifying, genre-bending horror romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to follow a trail of bodies hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.











The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted here:






_--- created Kindle ebook link; embedded video_


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon still only $2.99

If you like Joe Ledger, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON is a genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon still only $2.99

If you like Joe Ledger, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

If you like Joe Ledger novels and good horror fiction, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON is a genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON is a genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

That looks pretty cool.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

It's a fun read, Sara. Check out a sample


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon still only $2.99

If you like Joe Ledger, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

If you like Joe Ledger, zombie novels and military-style horror thrillers, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted on YouTube


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Insert Quote
If you like Joe Ledger, zombie novels and military-style horror thrillers, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted on YouTube


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Just bumping this one, since the award winning hardcover still goes for about $50.00 on Ebay and through private dealers. The ebook is only $2.99, and "Daemon" (formerly 'Night of the Daemon' from The Night Trilogy) stands on its own as both a thriller and a scary horror novel. Hope you guys will check out a sample via Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

If you like Joe Ledger, zombie novels and military-style horror thrillers, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted on YouTube


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

If you like Joe Ledger, zombie novels and military-style horror thrillers, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted on YouTube


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON is a genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now only $2.99

If you like Joe Ledger novels and good horror fiction, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON is a genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON is a genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now only $2.99

If you like Joe Ledger novels and good horror fiction, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now only $2.99

If you like Joe Ledger novels and good horror fiction, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now only $2.99

If you like Joe Ledger novels and good horror fiction, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON is a genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeehah, that trailer is all win.  And this book looks like it would scare the crap out of me.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon

If you like Joe Ledger novels and good horror fiction, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON is a genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

If you like Joe Ledger, zombie novels and military-style horror thrillers, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted on YouTube


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon

If you like Joe Ledger, zombie novels, horror thrillers, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

If you like Joe Ledger, zombie novels and military-style horror thrillers, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted on YouTube


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

If you like Joe Ledger, zombie novels and military-style horror thrillers, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

The Dark Scribe Award winning "Daemon book trailer" by director Yossi Sasson is posted on YouTube


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now only $2.99

If you like Joe Ledger novels and good horror fiction, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now on Kindle!

Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON is a genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON is a genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON 
If you like Joe Ledger novels and good horror fiction, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

If you like Joe Ledger novels and good horror fiction, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

DAEMON is a genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

...Did I mention it's a wild ride that will scare your pants off it spots?

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon still only $2.99

If you like Joe Ledger, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon still only $2.99

If you like Joe Ledger, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Like Joe Ledger? A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

"Master craftsmanship," Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon still only $2.99

If you like Joe Ledger, zombie novels, horror thrillers, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON by Harry Shannon now only $2.99

If you like Joe Ledger novels and good horror fiction, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

If you like Joe Ledger, you will LOVE this.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1

A genre-bending romp. Black Ops specialist Jeff Lehane burned out fast and retired young. He still has nightmares about a bloody mission into Iraq, right on the eve of the war. Lehane reluctantly agrees to assist his ex-wife, who is guarding a Latino rap star. She is killed during the concert, and Jeff soon discovers that someone-or something-has broken into the morgue to eat from her corpse. Outraged, Lehane assembles his former team and they begin to hunt down the ghoul that is stalking Las Vegas. The final showdown in the desert is spectacular.

Cemetery Dance


----------

